# Revenue Sharing Idea



## twister (Sep 2, 2004)

Have you ever thought about making this a revenue sharing forum? Revenue Sharing Info I think it'd be a great perk for donating members.  That way they get something back for donating.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 2, 2004)

finally a good reason to make many posts. 
Nice idea!


----------



## bobw (Sep 2, 2004)

Bad idea, and not much money would be made. If this took place, the site would be getting a lot of senseless postings, double postings, etc.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 2, 2004)

Is that different now? How else do you think I got my 4000 posts?


----------



## bobw (Sep 2, 2004)

By helping people or asking questions. You'll double that if we had the ad system.


----------



## twister (Sep 2, 2004)

Remember my idea is for donating members.  I'd think they'd be a better poster than the average poster.


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 2, 2004)

It is is too good to be true, there is generally hidden fine print that will show that it is a bad investment.


----------



## twister (Sep 3, 2004)

What do you mean cheryl?  It's not to good to be true.  You may not make hundreds of dollars but they don't claim you'll make anything.


----------



## Natobasso (Sep 3, 2004)

That type of payment system is normally called a "pyramid scheme."


----------



## Natobasso (Sep 3, 2004)

I agree with Cheryl too. The payments are probably $.01/1000 ads. Boy, after 10,000 posts I make $1.00. Woohoo!

Not even the hardiest, most active macosx'ers have reached 7,000 posts since this site started in 2001 (2001, right?)


----------



## twister (Sep 3, 2004)

it's all based off google adsense.  It doesn't matter how many posts, it doesn't matter how many views, it all depends on which ad is clicked on.  Just like the google ads here.  Depending on the ad it could be 5 cents or 60 dollars.  Who knows.


----------



## Captain Code (Sep 3, 2004)

I don't think the ads are enough to even pay for the site's hosting, so I don't think this would be a good idea.


----------



## zargon (Sep 21, 2004)

Captain Code said:
			
		

> I don't think the ads are enough to even pay for the site's hosting, so I don't think this would be a good idea.



Hear! Hear!  I applaude and concur!

We don't need no freakin' Pyramid incentives.  I already pay to be here!
I don't want my experience dumped on by a bunch of useless postings or additional bouncing, flashing, dancing, talking, annoying freaking ads!!!
::evil::  ::evil::  ::evil::  ::evil::  ::evil::  ::evil::  ::evil:: 

Get my drift  ::love:: ?

Anywayze... that's my $.02/10,000 hits opinion.


----------



## twister (Sep 22, 2004)

OH well.  I tried.


----------



## Natobasso (Sep 22, 2004)

twister, I think having ads is great. The issue that's being disagreed with is getting paid for posts. Maybe that clears up the confusion?


----------



## zargon (Sep 22, 2004)

Natobasso said:
			
		

> twister, I think having ads is great. The issue that's being disagreed with is getting paid for posts. Maybe that clears up the confusion?



But WAIT!  There's MORE!!!  Now How Much Would You Pay?
Really kids.. don't you think this conversation has gone way past stupid into idiotic. 

MACOSX.COM is not a church, is not a club, is not a barter board, is not a pyramid scheme and I doubt it was set up with even the slightest idea of paying the "members" for their participation.  Quite the oppisite is certainly true.  I am sure the "powers that be" would love nothing better than to MAKE money from US the members.  

I pay for my "MACOSX.COM" experience.  I don't DONATE.
If I did DONATE, then that would be a DONATION -- you know like a GIFT.

One does should and should not expect to be "PAID" for a donation.  Personally, I don't like the fact that so many "Charitable" organizations try to solicit donations by offering a "Special Gift" back to the donator to entice us to "GIVE". But that is a whole 'nuther can o' worms ain't it.

 I don't see anywhere that it states that this board/site is qualified as a "Tax Exempt Charity" and never have I seen a request for "Donations".  There is a FEE for server space and having a <someone@macosx.com> emai address...and I glady pay $$$ for those services.  What I get in return... is those services.  

   What I don't want is a bunch of freakin' Ads, flashing banners and annoying Flash animations mucking up my experience on this site or the Forums.

     I would suggest to those of you who would want to have a revenue sharing 'Pyramid' scheme, that you start your own site and promote it to that extent and hope and pray that you don't go to the federal pen. for doing so.

Having said all that and wasted a lot of time and energy doing it... I did find this tidbit in the "FAQ" regards these kinds of posts.  Pay close attention... it may in fact be referring to exactly the kind of content that this thread is producing.  Which is why this will be my last post on this subject.  It has sucked enough energy from me and the rest of you already.

  And this is one of those times when, "Enough IS too much!".

================ Below Quoted from the FAQ ===========
... things that are verboten on the Forums:
_*



			Trolls: This type of person has the tendency to visit message boards for the sole purpose of complaining or saying things that cause other members to get up into a frenzy. These type of posts are usually off-topic anyhow and they lead to nothing productive, so please just don't be a Troll or see yourself Trolled out of here.
		
Click to expand...

*_  ::angel::


----------



## ScottW (Sep 22, 2004)

For clarification to the previous post. We *DO* accept donations... in fact for donating to the board we do provide a "ad free" experience. Once in a blue moon you might see a ad for it on the forums... but we don't really promote it much. Not even sure if that feature is even working with the new site. Hmmm....


----------



## zargon (Sep 23, 2004)

ScottW said:
			
		

> For clarification to the previous post. We *DO* accept donations... in fact for donating to the board we do provide a "ad free" experience. Once in a blue moon you might see a ad for it on the forums... but we don't really promote it much. Not even sure if that feature is even working with the new site. Hmmm....



Well then,  I stand corrected.   
Thanks Soctt, for bringing this to my attention.
Guess I missed that one when skimming the FAQ

And for that AD FREE experience... I will gather my pennies and muster up a donation as soon as possible.


----------



## twister (Sep 27, 2004)

zargon said:
			
		

> MACOSX.COM is not a church, is not a club, is not a barter board, is not a pyramid scheme and I doubt it was set up with even the slightest idea of paying the "members" for their participation. Quite the oppisite is certainly true. I am sure the "powers that be" would love nothing better than to MAKE money from US the members.



Do you even know what I was proposing?  It had nothing to do with MACOSX.com paying any members.

Lets just end this conversation as people around here seem really pissey about the idea.  It was just an idea, it failed, lets go on with life.


----------



## Captain Code (Sep 27, 2004)

twister said:
			
		

> Do you even know what I was proposing?  It had nothing to do with MACOSX.com paying any members.
> 
> Lets just end this conversation as people around here seem really pissey about the idea.  It was just an idea, it failed, lets go on with life.



Well, from your link in the first post, the idea is to share profit from the ad revenues, which Scott gets paid however often.  So he would have to pay it out to people in that proposal..


----------



## twister (Sep 27, 2004)

No.  Depending on the 'random' order of the ads some could have my adsence ID and then I'd get the credit for the clicks and google would pay me.


----------

